# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] Near Sheffield UK - ABS simple large 3Dprint 262mm long x 135mm diameter approx 844g

## Russ

Does anyone in South Yorkshire (UK) have the facilities to print  a simple but large ABS tube ideally in Doncaster - it's basically 262mm long, 135mm diameter at the max and weighs around 0.844kg (think of a venturi, but not that simple or I would just machine it obviously!)

No complicated overhangs or anything.
Wall thickness is circa 7mm all over.
Solid Fill Required.

Any takers/quotes just let me know. I might take one, I might take 6 (2 the same, 2 double the length but split in 2 halves to fit sensible build volumes/times) and I might even want another set or 2 of 6 with a slight variation on my geometry.

I'm going to float the idea of having this part printed rather than machined from a thick walled tube with my manager and the company director, either I'll buy it cash and they'll pay me back, or perhaps they'll pay directly.

I've just bought a 3D printer (Rostock Max V2) but being my first one its probably going to be sometime next year when I could even contemplate a print of this time length (although I have made my own CNC vertical mill so I can relate to machine control).

Thanks for reading.

----------


## curious aardvark

have you looked on 3dhubs ? 
mjiolnir is 'up north' 

I can't print anything over 234mm long
And something that size in abs will absolutely need a fully enclosed machine.
it'll also need  to be printed standing up.

----------


## Russ

Thanks for you're reply. I'll send him a PM.

 I'll check that website out thanks.

 :Wink:

----------


## Mjolinor

Sorry, I can't do that any more since I sold my Stratasi.

----------


## Bobby Lin

Hi! We certainly print one! Just sent you a PM about it.

----------


## Russ

> Hi! We certainly print one! Just sent you a PM about it.


Bobby Lin, Thanks - 17,000 km might be a bit further from the Doncaster/Sheffield area of England than I was hoping for!

 :Stick Out Tongue: 

But I'm checking your site out now anyway as it's cool.

Anyone closer?

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

As @CuriousAardvark says 3DHubs might be a good bet. But saying that, although its not a quick fix, you have a machine capable of printing at that volume so perhaps you should try experimenting, scale it down first. You can probably set up an environment to get good extrusion control.

----------


## Russ

> As @CuriousAardvark says 3DHubs might be a good bet. But saying that, although its not a quick fix, you have a machine capable of printing at that volume so perhaps you should try experimenting, scale it down first. You can probably set up an environment to get good extrusion control.


Thanks, but that's assuming I can make it work!

I'm guessing as its my first build, that it's not as simple as just building it accurately, calibrating the thing and then using the pre-set settings to print things - if it is, I'll be printing by next week  :Stick Out Tongue: 

On the other hand, the build manual really is step by step and seems to cover everything with lots of nice big pictures! (including I think various test/diagnosis pieces and then a few fan shrouds if I'm not mistaken)

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> Thanks, but that's assuming I can make it work!
> 
> I'm guessing as its my first build, that it's not as simple as just building it accurately, calibrating the thing and then using the pre-set settings to print things - if it is, I'll be printing by next week 
> 
> On the other hand, the build manual really is step by step and seems to cover everything with lots of nice big pictures! (including I think various test/diagnosis pieces and then a few fan shrouds if I'm not mistaken)


Well from what you've said you have the skills and background knowledge to do it. When you start you should start a thread on here to update your progress that way others that follow can get some helpful hints, it's always the bits that aren't in the instruction manuals that cause problems, there is always some part that never works quite as the writer says it's supposed to.

----------


## Russ

I'll be sure to do that, I was planing on setting up my GoPro on TimeElapse and just capturing the whole event as one =)

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> I'll be sure to do that, I was planing on setting up my GoPro on TimeElapse and just capturing the whole event as one =)


We are currently involved in a prusa i3 build project and were planning on doing the same thing. We are producing a guide to building a 3D printer in general so we are not interested in the specifics of the build too much. We are currently finishing off sourcing all the parts ( *part 2 – buying your 3D printer parts* ), we have not bought a kit in but are buying the components separately. We want, at the moment, to investigate what different choices there are.

----------

